# Heroes for Hire (calling all heroes)



## hero4hire (Sep 24, 2004)

Oracle Enterprises is proud to announce tryouts for the recently reformed Heroes for Hire. H4H has always been the first choice to make extra money for heroically inclined. Are you a hero? Do you want to get payed for it? Then contact Jim Hammond CEO of Oracle Enterprises TODAY!   


I've been chompin' at the bit to play MnM so I might as well GM it.
This game will star second rate heroes that already exist in the Marvel Universe. I'm not talking Thor or Cap or even Hawkeye. I'm talking Blue Shield, Razorback, or El Aguila...Guys like that (thx to Kev for inspiring me to do this with his Villain Game). I will pick who I think are the best candidates based on your character choices.

The game will be set in the Marvel Universe, but I reserve the right to ignore anything currently in continuity, either out my ignorance or my out of my opinion. Avengers disbanded? probably not, Asgard hovering over Manhattan? nope...JJJ hating Spidey, Mutants mistrusted....certainly.

So any interest?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 24, 2004)

No interest?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

Just give it a few days, can't really expect a rather specialized M&M game to fill up as quickly as a generic D&D game. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 25, 2004)

Thx Thanee.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 25, 2004)

Given that 3 of 4 M&M games I've joined in the last few months have fallen apart, I'm quite keen to join a game with some staying power.  Your proposed game sounds great...except for two mitigating factors.  First, I scarcely know the names of the major Marvel characters and am clueless as to the lesser ones.  Second, I prefer creating new characters, as that's half the fun of the system.

I don't know how much familiarity with the Marvel universe you'd expect players to bring to the table.  Assume I've seen a few movies in the last couple years and that'll pretty much sum it up.  If you think we can work around that, put me down as "interested."

If not, that's cool too.  Either way, I wish ya luck.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 25, 2004)

Passing familiarity with the MU is fine. New heroes wouldn't know much about what is going on anyway.
Either post char ideas here or send them to me at jerichodrumm@yahoo.com and maybe we can work something out. As long as it is within the concept of Second -stringer heroes out to prove themselves and maybe make a buck or two...


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 25, 2004)

Good deal.  I'll knock around some ideas this weekend.  What sort of power level do you have in mind?  And do you know of any good web resources that might describe some of these "second string" heroes you're referencing?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 26, 2004)

www.writeups.org is a great site. The writeups are in the MEGs/DC/BoH system but are generally well written and have rich role-playing and history sections in each writeup.

http://www.marvunapp.com/Appendix/ is probably the definitive site obscure Marvel Characters

http://www.marveldirectory.com/indivualsac.htm is the main Marvel site and has bios of several Marvel personalities


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 26, 2004)

Although I've got the Mutants and Masterminds rules, I haven't had much chance to use them yet. 
If there's room, I'd like to see if I can get in on yer game here?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 26, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Although I've got the Mutants and Masterminds rules, I haven't had much chance to use them yet.
> If there's room, I'd like to see if I can get in on yer game here?



 Looks like there is plenty o' room thus far.

Any ideas on who you would like to play?


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the links...very helpful.  Of the browsing I've done, the character Echo jumped out as being rather interesting and probably tweakable for your game concept.  The real trick would be in figuring out how to turn her "photographic reflexes" into game mechanics.  I'll play around with it for a bit.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 26, 2004)

Funny I was a "helper" on that writeup and didn't know it. 
I wrote the Taskmaster writeup.

I am familiar with Echo..She was definitely in line with what I was looking for. Plus I can use her background in game. *Great choice!*


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 26, 2004)

Glad you like it.  I'm having a heck of a time figuring out how to work up her power, though.  Might end up writing something from scratch based on the character description, make it "game mechanical" and assign a suitable point cost.  Much as I try to finagle the Mimic power to work, it just doesn't handle her power that well...particularly when it comes to mimicking fighting abilities.

I'll play with it some more.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 27, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Looks like there is plenty o' room thus far.
> 
> Any ideas on who you would like to play?





Not sure if he'd be too powerful, and the fact that he wasn't all "that" hero-ish, but I always thought Kane was cool. (from the Cable series. I kept up with it in the 90's, but sadly have no idea what happened to him in the latest storylines.)


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 27, 2004)

I think I've worked out a system that should work for Echo's powers...or get close enough, anyway.

Do you have guidelines for character level?  Skill points (1:1, 2:1, 3:1)??

I can get a draft version worked up within a day or so.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 27, 2004)

would be interested too. But I'll need a day or two to think of a character. Been a long while since I even read about minor characters.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Glad you like it.  I'm having a heck of a time figuring out how to work up her power, though.  Might end up writing something from scratch based on the character description, make it "game mechanical" and assign a suitable point cost.  Much as I try to finagle the Mimic power to work, it just doesn't handle her power that well...particularly when it comes to mimicking fighting abilities.
> 
> I'll play with it some more.




Hmmm 

Mimic [Feats, Skills, Continous, Range: Sight, Extra Subject+4, Limited Selection ("reflexive based" GM Call), Must see Feat/Skill in performance, PPCost 9/level]

You could also buy some Base Attack and Defense as Powers with a Flaw cannot exceed a Mimicked Target. 

That's off the top of my head. Something you can work with?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Not sure if he'd be too powerful, and the fact that he wasn't all "that" hero-ish, but I always thought Kane was cool. (from the Cable series. I kept up with it in the 90's, but sadly have no idea what happened to him in the latest storylines.)




Kane...was he called The New Weapon X at one point? Bionic guy who shot his fists at people? I'll do some research, but if its the guy I am thinking of, sure!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> I think I've worked out a system that should work for Echo's powers...or get close enough, anyway.
> 
> Do you have guidelines for character level?  Skill points (1:1, 2:1, 3:1)??
> 
> I can get a draft version worked up within a day or so.




PL 10, Skills 2:1, MnM Annual errata in effect.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> would be interested too. But I'll need a day or two to think of a character. Been a long while since I even read about minor characters.




Still plenty of room!


----------



## Radiant (Sep 28, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Still plenty of room!




glad to here that. Now of to some second rate hero research...


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 28, 2004)

Your version of Mimic is pretty close to what I had in mind.  The final cost, unfortunately, doesn't seem to justify the benefits.  If maxed at rank 10, it'll cost 90 points.  For 90 points, the character could have nearly every "physical" feat and a monstrous Dex without the baggage of having to mimic people to get the feats and skills.

As for handling the BAB/BDB, this is another tricky one.  I was thinking of just giving her a moderately high level of both without any strings attached to mimicking - to reflect her intest study of martial arts films.  If she studies a particular person, perhaps we can find a mechanism to offer a small edge offensively and defensively against that one person.

I'll continue to plug away at it tonight.  See if I can't fingure out something a little more true to the spirit of her character.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh, one other question.  In Echo's writeup, she has something listed as Shade (sonic) under the powers section.  I have no idea what this might be and her description doesn't give any hints.  Thoughts?


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 28, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Kane...was he called The New Weapon X at one point? Bionic guy who shot his fists at people? I'll do some research, but if its the guy I am thinking of, sure!





Ya that's the one! Cool that you approve too! 

Okay - will work on his stats. How long do I have to get that done btw? Only, I need to read thru the book and so forth.....


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Oh, one other question.  In Echo's writeup, she has something listed as Shade (sonic) under the powers section.  I have no idea what this might be and her description doesn't give any hints.  Thoughts?




Echo is completely deaf...Shade(sonic) I assume was Seb's (the author's) attempt at reflecting a deaf person's resistance to (what would be in MnM terms) Sound based Dazzle attacks. I am not going to make you get Protected Senses to reflect this however,,,I don't feel its needed. 
Echo will be pretty much immune to most Sonic Dazzle just from the fact she is deaf. (unless it uses some sort of Hypersonic frequency that kayos people through bone conductivity.)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2004)

From Steve Kenson regarding Mimic:

"I usually count attack and defense bonus as "skills" for the purposes of Mimic, so if you can mimic all skills, you can mimic those abilities as well."

Also some checking around...
Mimic (Skills) +10 (Extras: Additional Attributes [Feats], All Attributes, Continuous, Extra Subjects x4, Ranged x2; Flaw: Limited to "Reflexive" Skills [GM Call]; Flaw: Must See Skill/Feat in use; 9 pp). 

Would allow her a +10 BaseAttack 20 BaseDefense. A Host of Skills at +10 and Every Combat Feat for 90 pts.

At least potentially


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Ya that's the one! Cool that you approve too!
> 
> Okay - will work on his stats. How long do I have to get that done btw? Only, I need to read thru the book and so forth.....





My research proved interesting...I didn't know Kane had Power Mimicking techno-organic limbs now. 

www.mutanthigh.com/kane.html

That would be a whole lot of mimicking going on.

Any second choice or would you prefer a more "classic" Kane?


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> From Steve Kenson regarding Mimic:
> 
> "I usually count attack and defense bonus as "skills" for the purposes of Mimic, so if you can mimic all skills, you can mimic those abilities as well."
> 
> ...





Hmmm...I suppose if the attack and defense bonuses count as "skills", then it starts to look much better.  I'll probably go with that then and just flesh out the rest of the character.  We'll work out something to determine what she already has in her "mimicked" repertoire.

One thing I liked in the description was how disorienting it was to her opponents to have their exact combat moves used against them.  Any idea on how to turn this into a minor bonus?

I also like the idea of her using this power to flawlessly mimic specific events, such as a dance or a basketball shot or the like (never play "HORSE" against her for money).  I see this more as color for the power than something extra.  As long as I don't abuse it, can we just consider this flavor for the power?

One other thing about the power.  I see it as something that takes longer than a half action (flaw), but also that wouldn't necessitate a specific action on her part to activate (extra).  Basically, she needs to watch an action through to completion in order to mimic it, but doesn't need to spent part of her turn doing so.  Though they don't exactly fit the flaw/extra templates, I see these as pretty much a wash.  Sound okay?


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 29, 2004)

Still got room?


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> One thing I liked in the description was how disorienting it was to her opponents to have their exact combat moves used against them.  Any idea on how to turn this into a minor bonus?




In response to my own question...I think taking the feats Startle and Surprise Strike, both with the Flaw: only on targets that have been studied fighting, could work pretty well to emulate this.  Sound about right?


----------



## xenos007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I am here, let me know what's going on


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Still got room?




Yup I think that would be just about full. Maybe room for one more.

Who would you like to play?

Just to summarize I have playing:

Rybaer playing Echo
deadestdai playing Kane?
Radiant still researching.
BrotherGustadt just joined.    
xenos007 playing Blue Streak.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> In response to my own question...I think taking the feats Startle and Surprise Strike, both with the Flaw: only on targets that have been studied fighting, could work pretty well to emulate this.  Sound about right?




sounds good


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I suppose if the attack and defense bonuses count as "skills", then it starts to look much better.  I'll probably go with that then and just flesh out the rest of the character.  We'll work out something to determine what she already has in her "mimicked" repertoire.




I know she has mimicked Daredevil, Bullseye, and many "chop-sockey" flicks.
If you want to start with all of these you can. I am also going to consider studying moves from movies one subject, but not have _super_ great bonuses (since they're staged moves).






			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> I also like the idea of her using this power to flawlessly mimic specific events, such as a dance or a basketball shot or the like (never play "HORSE" against her for money).  I see this more as color for the power than something extra.  As long as I don't abuse it, can we just consider this flavor for the power?




Yeah this will be all "special effects" of her power for colour. No specific in-game effects for combat. I would buy some Perform that's all her own since she has created her own style.




			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> One other thing about the power.  I see it as something that takes longer than a half action (flaw), but also that wouldn't necessitate a specific action on her part to activate (extra).  Basically, she needs to watch an action through to completion in order to mimic it, but doesn't need to spent part of her turn doing so.  Though they don't exactly fit the flaw/extra templates, I see these as pretty much a wash.  Sound okay?




Sounds okay..
I'm just leaving a lot of her Mimic to "case-by-case" GM call.
_Example:_
Obviously she cant mimic Cyclops' Precise Shot from seeing him use his Optic Blast and expect to use it with Shuriken. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 30, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> My research proved interesting...I didn't know Kane had Power Mimicking techno-organic limbs now.
> 
> www.mutanthigh.com/kane.html
> 
> ...




Hrm... I think then, I'd rather go for.... Umm. O! How's about Lockheed!? Every group needs a sneaky flying firebreathing dragon afterall!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hrm... I think then, I'd rather go for.... Umm. O! How's about Lockheed!? Every group needs a sneaky flying firebreathing dragon afterall!




Ummmm....No.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 30, 2004)

Damnit, my dreams of being the cutest team member are smashed to smithereens. 

Heh. 

Wasn't being serious really - just saw him on that site you likend to and got excited reminiscing about old Excalibers I used to own.

Okay, seriously now - how about Union Jack II? He's not all that powerful, but can sling electric bolts from his hands and beat the crap out of them with his fisty-cuffs, or even pop them with his trusted pistol?


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 30, 2004)

Sounds like we're pretty much on the same page as to how to handle Echo.  I've got a rough draft worked up that I'll post in a day or so.  I do have a few questions yet, mostly on her background and how it'll work back into your story, but we can handle those offline in email rather than here if you like.  I'll try to send you something later this morning.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Sounds like we're pretty much on the same page as to how to handle Echo.  I've got a rough draft worked up that I'll post in a day or so.  I do have a few questions yet, mostly on her background and how it'll work back into your story, but we can handle those offline in email rather than here if you like.  I'll try to send you something later this morning.




e-mail me at jerichodrumm@yahoo.com and we'll discuss it.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Damnit, my dreams of being the cutest team member are smashed to smithereens.
> 
> Heh.
> 
> Wasn't being serious really - just saw him on that site you likend to and got excited reminiscing about old Excalibers I used to own.




  No prob...I really didn't think you were serious.
I don't think role-playing him would be that fun on a PbP.
_
Lockheed: "Pfffttt!!!!"_


			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Okay, seriously now - how about Union Jack II? He's not all that powerful, but can sling electric bolts from his hands and beat the crap out of them with his fisty-cuffs, or even pop them with his trusted pistol?




Sounds awesome...I know a bit about him. Lost track of his recent expoits. Last time I saw him was in "Namor" and he bulked up quite a bit. I do remember there was a New Pendragon team he was on.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2004)

Just did a quick Google. Indeed Union Jack II had the ability to zap people (Given to him by Thor!) and evidently had a longterm homosexual relationship with Dyna-Mite. (interesting) He died in 1953.

The guy I was thinking of was Joey Chapman, the 3rd and current Union Jack. 

http://www.internationalhero.co.uk/m/marvuk.htm  was pretty informitive.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 1, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Just did a quick Google. Indeed Union Jack II had the ability to zap people (Given to him by Thor!) and evidently had a longterm homosexual relationship with Dyna-Mite. (interesting) He died in 1953.
> 
> The guy I was thinking of was Joey Chapman, the 3rd and current Union Jack.
> 
> http://www.internationalhero.co.uk/m/marvuk.htm  was pretty informitive.




Hrm..... Read the page you linked to. I like the 3rd Union Jack best. Will work on him then! Woo!


----------



## Radiant (Oct 1, 2004)

does one of you folks happen to know a site to get a bit info about the various incarnations of Citizen V?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 1, 2004)

If there are spots still available, I would be interested.  I've got a few ideas regarding characters, but I think I have it narrowed down to either the Enchantress or Wolfsbane.  Are either of those two acceptable?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 1, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> If there are spots still available, I would be interested.  I've got a few ideas regarding characters, but I think I have it narrowed down to either the Enchantress or Wolfsbane.  Are either of those two acceptable?




One left...Wolvesbane would be fine.
The Enchantress? Asgardian magical hottie? I don't know if she would do something along the lines of H4H. She also _might_ be over PL10.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> does one of you folks happen to know a site to get a bit info about the various incarnations of Citizen V?




http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Portal/5275/originalcitizenv.html

http://www.classicmarvel.com/cast/citizenv.html

http://www.angelfire.com/mi/spiderman/citizenv.html

http://www.marvelthunderbolts.com/citvbio.html

http://www.koolpages.com/vantage/vlegacy.html


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 1, 2004)

okay let's see we have:

Rybaer playing Echo. 
deadestdai playing Union Jack. 
Radiant playing Citizen V?
BrotherGustadt no info.    
xenos007 playing Blue Streak.
Dark Nemesis playing Wolvesbane?

Radiant, BrotherDustadt and Dark Nemesis please decide on your final selctions by Saturday night (if I at least know who I can start writing)

Those who finish there character betas please send them to me at jerichodrumm@yahoo.com for approval


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh, sweet.  I didn't know I'd been accepted. I'd like: Deathlok, from the early 90's miniseries (much more mellow than the original Deathlok the Demolisher.)

http://www.writeups.org/affiche_fiche.php?id=1946


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 2, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Oh, sweet.  I didn't know I'd been accepted. I'd like: Deathlok, from the early 90's miniseries (much more mellow than the original Deathlok the Demolisher.)
> 
> http://www.writeups.org/affiche_fiche.php?id=1946




Do you think you can do him at PL:10?
I have some of his issues he was taking on all of the Brotherhood/Freedom Force and Master Mold by himself IIRC.

Roy's writeups are usually pretty accurate at WORG he gave that Deathlok a 19 Str in MEGs which translates to 20 str +15 Super-Str in MnM.

If you can come up with a good PL 10 version I'm okay with it.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 2, 2004)

Blue Streak is posted at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1786753#post1786753 for your viewing pleasure. After character approval feel free to post your final version.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 2, 2004)

> Do you think you can do him at PL:10?




Heh.  At first, he seems such a straightforward character, but then you start adding in all of his side abilities and the Feats he should have...I tell you, I bit off a HUNK with this one.  At one point I even threw down my pen and announced that it simply _could not be done_ with 150pp.  

I've got a playable PL10 build, but he's not at full effectiveness.  I've rationalized this by inventing a scenario where much of his computer's database was corrupted and wiped out, and rather than try to restore it exactly as it was Collins is trying to rebuild it piece by piece so that it is more of an extension of his own mind than a whole other consciousness.  Hence, BAB and combat-oriented feats are a little lacking.  Also, much of his accumulated arsenal and equipment has been stolen, destroyed, or lost in the same calamity.  What I end up with is a Deathlok trying hard to begin fresh, with the specter of his old programming looming ominously in the distance...who will come out on top: The man, or the machine?

Edit: BTW, I don't know how much strength they had him with in MEGs, but he's only able to lift about 2 tons.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 3, 2004)

sorry, have to withdraw from this one, not enough time.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 3, 2004)

Actually I'm with Radiant. I just can't justify the time needed. 

Thanks for the opportunity mate. 

Good luck.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 3, 2004)

No prob..I'd rather you guys pull out now then when we start.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 3, 2004)

okay now we are looking at

Rybaer playing Echo. 
deadestdai out 
Radiant out
BrotherGustadt Deathlok 
xenos007 playing Blue Streak.
Dark Nemesis playing Enchantress (as per offlist discussion)

with the drop-outs there are still room for one or two more players now. I am going to start writing tonight with the players we have and see if I can get at least one more player.

If anyone needs help with thier characters let me know.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 3, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Edit: BTW, I don't know how much strength they had him with in MEGs, but he's only able to lift about 2 tons.




Yeah..I believe that is Luther Manning's lifting but Deathlok III was listed as to be strong as the Thing in the latest Marvel Handbook. However I perused my Deathlok issues (about a dozen or so) and I didn't see him chucking any tanks around. Oh! And I was somehow thinking of Machine Man when I mentioned Master Mold earlier.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay, Echo has been posted to the RG.  I added a -5 pt quirk to cover her fear of complete darkness.  Those point, in turn, went to purchasing a minor Weapon power that should cover her ability to use some basic weapons.  I tried to keep it generic, allowing her to duplicate her mimicked targets' weapons.

Will get the background and picture added later.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 5, 2004)

If you still have room, I would like to play.

Not exactly sure what you are looking for in this game other than second string Marvel heroes.  I understand the concept (Loved the last H4H series Marvel did).  Just not real clear on the time frame or premise.

Characters I would like to play:
D-Man (not the smelly bum version)
Nova (the human rocket)
Scarlet Spider
Wild Child


Unless you would allow existing H4H chars.  Then Ant Man II, She Hulk or Iron Fist would be great.

Whatever works for the game.  Let me know.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got some interest as well, if there's still any room.

My first thoughts were of Paladin, though that's been a while (trying to remember abilities . . . ).  My other thoughts would be of Justice, Firestar or Rage.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 6, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> If you still have room, I would like to play.
> 
> Not exactly sure what you are looking for in this game other than second string Marvel heroes.  I understand the concept (Loved the last H4H series Marvel did).  Just not real clear on the time frame or premise.
> 
> ...




The Premise is Oracle Enterprises reopened thier Hero for Hire program and starting a new team under the guidance of Jim Hammond. 
I am trying to stay away from the old members of H4H. All of the above characters would be excellent choices.
Oh! and like I said I reserve the right to ignore anything I didnt like in the MU. Like a shaggy,smelly, bum leading Demolition Man. (ugh!)


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 6, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've got some interest as well, if there's still any room.
> 
> My first thoughts were of Paladin, though that's been a while (trying to remember abilities . . . ).  My other thoughts would be of Justice, Firestar or Rage.
> 
> Keia




all of those are excellent choices. IIRC all of Paladin's physical Attrubutes were (just) superhuman, he had padded armor,w/ an air supply, nightvision goggles, and a stun gun that only worked for him. He also had a bunch of merc/spy and high society skills. If I were to hazard a guess I'd say his super str/con/dex were +3 with good base stats.
some info on him http://www.geocities.com/marvel_villain/paladin/paladin.html


Nuke and Keia please send me character sheets of your final choices.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 6, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The Premise is Oracle Enterprises reopened thier Hero for Hire program and starting a new team under the guidance of Jim Hammond.
> I am trying to stay away from the old members of H4H. All of the above characters would be excellent choices.
> Oh! and like I said I reserve the right to ignore anything I didnt like in the MU. Like a shaggy,smelly, bum leading Demolition Man. (ugh!)




Great!

I will start working and see who looks the best on paper.

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 6, 2004)

I sent you an email a couple evenings ago, hero.  Did you get it?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 6, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> I sent you an email a couple evenings ago, hero.  Did you get it?




Yes..I was away over the weekend. You should have a reply by now. I will extrapolate more when I write Enhantress' intro.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 6, 2004)

Alright we have
Rybaer playing Echo have final charsheet. 
BrotherGustadt changed to Torpedo need charsheet. 
xenos007 playing Blue Streak have final charsheet.
Dark Nemesis playing Enchantress have final charsheet.
Nuke261 TBA
Keia TBA

Everyone who has current selections..Are you happy with your selection and/or character?? Last chance to change-up.


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2004)

I've narrowed the choice for me a great deal and have decided on either Paladin or Rage, either one having great reasons for being on H4H, so I figured I'd let the final choice be up to you.

Paladin, well, this seems right up Paladin's alley . . . 

Rage, well, he needs money for his sick grandmother . . . and the Avengers already kicked him out . . .

Keia


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm sticking with Torpedo.  Will have a charsheet just as soon's I can.

Good to see ya, Keia.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've narrowed the choice for me a great deal and have decided on either Paladin or Rage, either one having great reasons for being on H4H, so I figured I'd let the final choice be up to you.
> 
> Paladin, well, this seems right up Paladin's alley . . .
> 
> ...




Either character would fit equally well. Paladin has a lot of useful skills to add to the mix. It would be interesting to see the womanizing Paladin in a group with the Enchantress.  
The group would also benefit having an actual "Brick" like Rage.

I can tell you which character I _*like*_ more....Paladin, he's always been one of my favorites. But either fits in nicely and I can do plenty plot-wise with either.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have had several characters in mind (in addition to the ones I mentioned) and right now I think I will go with *D-Man*.  I just can't pass it up.  I will probably never have a chance to play the character again.  

If Keia wants to go with Rage, I will probably switch to *Wild Child * so that we don't double up on powers and abilities too much.

I will start character creation Thursday night.

Nuke


----------



## xenos007 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am satisfied with my choice of Blue Streak.  It should be fun!


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

I want Nuke to have the chance to play D-man so I'll go with Paladin, especially since I had equal feelings about both.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome! D-Man and Paladin it is...Now I can get to some serious writing. (rubs grimey hands together in anticipation)

I gotta say gang we have some great choices..even the ones I was initially hesitant about are working out well for me plot-wise.

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2004)

Nuke: Quick Character Creation note. I have some guidelines for D-Man which are important in the game since I have some NPCs (like Battlestar) who underwent the same treatment as D-Man. Unlike most Bricks they don't have Protection. They seemed to be vulnerable to bullets and such. They could take a superhuman amount of punishment however so I used Amazing Save: Damage. But Super-Con is also an option.


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

H4H,

I've got a rough first pass finished on Paladin (sans equipment, running out of points).  It's done on Simpson's excel hero sheet.  I could use some help with the build if you've got the time.

Is there a place to e-mail it, or I can just post it here.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> H4H,
> 
> I've got a rough first pass finished on Paladin (sans equipment, running out of points).  It's done on Simpson's excel hero sheet.  I could use some help with the build if you've got the time.
> 
> ...




jerichodrumm@yahoo.com


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 7, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nuke: Quick Character Creation note. I have some guidelines for D-Man which are important in the game since I have some NPCs (like Battlestar) who underwent the same treatment as D-Man. Unlike most Bricks they don't have Protection. They seemed to be vulnerable to bullets and such. They could take a superhuman amount of punishment however so I used Amazing Save: Damage. But Super-Con is also an option.




Noted.
I will get to work on Dennis and get a copy off to you soon as I can.

Nuke


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 7, 2004)

Great to see D-Man in here...I looked long and hard at him earlier, glad to see I'm not alone!


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 8, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Great to see D-Man in here...I looked long and hard at him earlier, glad to see I'm not alone!




Thanks!  I have always had a soft spot for D-Man.  Really, Captain Ameirca at that time was a great book.  Lots of cool characters running around at that point.    Blue Streak is another nice character I last saw in Cap.

I admit that Torpedo, Justice and Rage all crossed my mind at some point, too.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 8, 2004)

D-Man, Torpedo, and Paladin all rank up among my favorites


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 8, 2004)

Emailed you a beta build of Torpedo.  Hopefully it does him justice.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 9, 2004)

Okay folks this is the current rundown:

Rybaer playing Echo have final charsheet. 
BrotherGustadt playing Torpedo have beta charsheet very close to a final. 
xenos007 playing Blue Streak have final charsheet.
Dark Nemesis playing Enchantress have final charsheet.
Nuke261 playing D-Man *need a charsheet*
Keia playing Paladin have final charsheet


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 9, 2004)

Short of a natural dissaster, I should have stats to you tomorrow.

My 7 day work week has been horrible.   Sorry for the delay.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 12, 2004)

H4H,
I emailed my stats for D-Man LATE last night.  Hope you got them okay!

Nuke


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 12, 2004)

Emailed what should be the final build for Torpedo.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 13, 2004)

Let me know if you got that sheet, 'cuz my webmail is acting like a bastard the past couple of days.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 13, 2004)

I recieved both Torpedo and D-Man. I e-mailed you both back with some tweaks, so let me know what you think. The Torpedo point-stuff was my fault but that should be all fixed. D-Man I had some minor alterations/suggestions.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 14, 2004)

okay..Everyone is pretty much all set with chargen.

Now I pose the group a question. Some of the intros will have info involving character backstories that wouldn't be known by the rest of the group. 

Would you rather I private e-mail everyone thier various intros or just put them up on the list? 

Either way I should be ready to start this weekend.


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not too worried.  I know I can ignore spoiler information.   My vote is just to spoiler the background info you don't want anyone to know. 

But I'm okay with either way, so long as we play 

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm all for seeing everything posted.  It's part of the storyline - which is half the fun of participating.  I think we can manage to keep player knowledge separated from character actions.

Plus, I know so little about these characters, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 14, 2004)

Ditto with what Rybaer said.  I know very little about the aforementioned characters that I would not mind learning more about them.  Of course, what I know is very different from what my character knows.


----------



## xenos007 (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't have a prob with posting stuff, either


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 14, 2004)

majority rules! Expect a link to be posted soon for the In-Game thread.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 14, 2004)

For those who haven't posted their final characters yet and would like to you can here


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 20, 2004)

Alrighty...Unfortunately someone erased all of my intros for the characters so I am in the process rewriting them...  

Anyhow I finished the first of many and you can find it here. 

I promise more to come soon...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay, I am almost done with the intros.
I should be able to post the rest of the intros and have you all gathered in one place by tomorrow.

Since this is my first time GMing a PbP game any constructive criticism?


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2004)

H4H,

No criticism so far.  I will say that I love the detailed intros for everyone.  I look forward to my own and to getting on board!!

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 21, 2004)

My intro is great!
Can't wait!!

Nuke


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 21, 2004)

Intros look good, 4Hire.  I never saw that coming, with the resurrection-by-Wraith and all.

The best advice I think I could give, from one pbp GM to another, is Keep It Moving and Don't Quit.  That's really all that a game like this needs.


----------



## xenos007 (Oct 22, 2004)

I hope I can find a good plastic surgeon! 

Great intro, can't wait!!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

Great intros H4H!  I approve of the way Aurora handled the thugs.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay..Got the rest of the intros up. Feel free to expound on whatever, like BrotherGustadt did. I will be posting the "tryouts" probably tomorrow. This is when you will all meet and interact with each other.

I am glad you have all liked the intros thus far. I don't consider myself much of a writer but I am trying.

Oh Nemesis, Enchantress' name is actually Amora, but Aurora is prettier.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 22, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Intros look good, 4Hire.  I never saw that coming, with the resurrection-by-Wraith and all.
> 
> The best advice I think I could give, from one pbp GM to another, is Keep It Moving and Don't Quit.  That's really all that a game like this needs.




Hey thx for the advice. I don't plan on quitting as long as there is interest from the players. BrotherGustadt Would you edit that Deathlok entry and replace it with your finalized Torpedo?

Oh and Keia if you don't mind putting up Paladin to boot.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 22, 2004)

xenos007 said:
			
		

> I hope I can find a good plastic surgeon!




LOL the only scars left on Blue Streak are psychological ones.


----------



## Keia (Oct 22, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Oh and Keia if you don't mind putting up Paladin to boot.




Done!!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2004)

sorry folks..I got hammered tonight at work...just had time to check in now and then.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay _finally_ I have the game into interactive mode as opposed to creative writing mode.   

I added links to those truly obscure characters that are making cameos. Hopefully that will help a bit. 

As always input and constructive criticism are welcome!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2004)

Two quick requests

BrotherGustadt if you can edit Deathlok into your final Torpedo build, that would be great.

And a question to those more "Enworld" savvy<sp?> then I.

How do I paste pictures or stick thumbnails onto posts?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> sorry folks..I got hammered tonight at work...just had time to check in now and then.




Wow that kinda sounds like I got drunk at my job.


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> And a question to those more "Enworld" savvy<sp?> then I.  How do I paste pictures or stick thumbnails onto posts?




I'm not very savvy, but I think you paste pictures to a post while posting (manage attachments, which is under additional options right below your typing area).

Click on manage attachments and it will bring a pop-up window to upload the files.  Find them through browsing, then Upload them.  When you submit your post, the pictures should be there.

Thumbnails . . . I'm not certain what you're asking about.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2004)

Thx Keia that was a big help. 

Thx BrotherG for getting your final build up as well. Looks Good!

Xenos your the only one who hasn't replied yet..so if you can get a reply post up in-game soonest that would be great.

I am happy with how the chars turned out..Thx to everyone for putting up with my "tinkering" during chargen. The game looks like its going well so far.

Lemme know what you guys think and things you would like me to get you char involved with!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2004)

BrotherG
I was punching Torpedo build into my simpson's chargen.
It looks like you paid 4pts too much for your character. All your Power Stunts are considered to have the "Device" flaw so all power stunts are only 1 pt. each


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2004)

I will be away until Tuesday night...
I will move the story along then.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Nov 1, 2004)

::cracks knuckles:: Oooooh, really...time to seriously max out the visor, then ^_^

Thanks, H.  That didn't even occur to me, because most GM's don't allow it.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 3, 2004)

Really? Hmm...its how Characters are built in all of my MnM Books. I thought it was common practice. Oh well..I approve of it.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 3, 2004)

okay got latest stuff up, this should be interesting.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2004)

waiting on Enchantress' reaction/post...Will be posting new stuff Tuesday night.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I have posted that D-Man is trying to get to the front of the line and stay out of trouble.  Other than that he is just happy to chat with Vagabond. Nothing else on the big guy's mind except to "get 'r' done!"


Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

I am going to be away for the weekend.  I am going to the Mid Ohio Comic Con in Columbus.  

Please npc D-Man until I get back.  I should be back online Monday.  I will try to check on things before then but I cannot promise anything.

Thanks!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry to all for my absence. I am not going to make any excuses or anything, just Sorry!

Anyway I will be posting some new stuff over the next couple of days.

Thank you for all your patience.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

H4H,

I'll be gone the weekend, but will be able to post Monday.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 12, 2004)

Okay got the move up...Tell me all what you are doing and I will make the rolls, any spending of HP can an will re-edit result posts from me if done so in a timely matter.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 14, 2004)

Can I post for D-Man or should I wait my turn?  I don't want to screw up something for someone else.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2004)

No problem with waiting for Paladin.  I'll be following along . . . 

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 15, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Can I post for D-Man or should I wait my turn?  I don't want to screw up something for someone else.
> 
> Nuke





Okay everyone can declare your _intended_ actions. You dont have to wait your turn. If something goes awry and your action just wouldnt make sense, we will roll with it and edit. If no one objects I will handle dice rolls via a dice server. 2cd option will be for everyone to use the same checkable dice server. I will however *definitely* be rolling for saves and such to expedite things.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 15, 2004)

Rybaer and BrotherGustadt please give a shout out if you are still playing. I wouldnt blame you if you werent anymore due to my absence, but I'd like to know either way so I can get back on board and get things moving (he said with a renewed sense of vigour)


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh, you gotta try harder than that to get ridda me.  Sorry to make you wait...I'll get posted tonight.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 16, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Oh, you gotta try harder than that to get ridda me.  Sorry to make you wait...I'll get posted tonight.




awesome! and its actually me who've been making you guys wait.

Okay I will wait a little while more to give Rybaer a chance to respond.

Rybaer still want to play Echo?


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 16, 2004)

okay I got everyone's moves a new post will be up tomorrow.

I am having a bit of a hectic night tonight. A little incident w/ Jeff Conaway(Grease's Kenickie, Taxi's Bobby Wheeler, Babylon 5's Zack Allan).


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> A little incident w/ Jeff Conaway(Grease's Kenickie, Taxi's Bobby Wheeler, Babylon 5's Zack Allan).




Oh?  That sounded like the beginning of a story . . . but I understand completely stopping it there.  

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 16, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> okay I got everyone's moves a new post will be up tomorrow.
> I am having a bit of a hectic night tonight. A little incident w/ Jeff Conaway(Grease's Kenickie, Taxi's Bobby Wheeler, Babylon 5's Zack Allan).




I wouldn't mind hearing the story.  I've met Jeff so I am intruiged...

Nuke


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 17, 2004)

sorry WAY busy at work..move is done just have to put it up, but will have to wait til tomorrow
...


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 18, 2004)

it's up...yayyy!!!! I did it!!!!


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 19, 2004)

I will be gone sunday/monday.
Will be back tuesday night/wednesday early morning


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 23, 2004)

alright I was waiting to see if Xenos wanted to spend an HP or not will have a new move up soon.


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2005)

Paladin asked me to check what was going on with this one. 

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

So what's the word here?  I am enjoying the game, but posting has become quite... erratic.  Is this game still in progress?  Do we still have a DM, or do we need to go rescue hero4hire from aliens?  Inquiring minds want to know!

-DN


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 6, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> So what's the word here?  I am enjoying the game, but posting has become quite... erratic.  Is this game still in progress?  Do we still have a DM, or do we need to go rescue hero4hire from aliens?  Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> -DN




You are actually being kind...using erratic, when nonexistant would have been more appropriate.

<sigh> I think I just needed a kick in the pants. I will bring my gaming stuff to work this Tuesday and Post.


Sorry to all and thx for being patient.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm still with you, H-Dog.  Just so long as you come back, all's well with me.  I'm stuck to your leg until the end.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2005)

Still here . . . somewhere . . . hey, where is here? . . . nah, nevermind, I'll figure it out eventually.   

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow!!! I can't believe I have been away for so long...

Sorry to all for my mysterious and prolonged absence. I had some issues with job/internet I had to deal with. But after 9 months I am back online...I have a copy of Mutants and Masterminds in my grubby little hands, and I got an itch to play.

I half expect to get stuff thrown at me for even having the audacity to see who still wants to play after my disappearing act, but well...couldnt help it! Not going to make excuses, but I was offline now I am online.

So who is interested in restarting?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 24, 2005)

I am fairly certain  Torpedo (BrotherGustadt) and Blue Streak (Xenos007) arent around.

So there is going to be at least two new openings if any else one wants in. (Hopefully Keia, Nemesis, Nuke and Rybaer are still on board)


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 24, 2005)

Whoa.  Never expected to see a game brought back from the dead like this.  When I saw your name reserve a spot on the Living game, though, I thought there might be a glimmer of hope for this one.

Were you planning on picking back up at the same spot, or restarting?  And what about 2nd edition?  I'd have to look at my book, but I suspect that Echo might be easier to pull off under the new rules.  Hmmm...I'll have to look into that.

Anyway, good to see you back!


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2005)

I would post a new thread in the Recruitment area and see who is still in and who wants in.  Everyone seems pretty happy with 2.0 so characters probably need updated.  The good part is you can just drop the new characters into the large warehouse  of other recruits and keep going.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 25, 2005)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Whoa.  Never expected to see a game brought back from the dead like this.  When I saw your name reserve a spot on the Living game, though, I thought there might be a glimmer of hope for this one.
> 
> Were you planning on picking back up at the same spot, or restarting?  And what about 2nd edition?  I'd have to look at my book, but I suspect that Echo might be easier to pull off under the new rules.  Hmmm...I'll have to look into that.
> 
> Anyway, good to see you back!




I am pretty much picking up right where we left off. I have 2e and plan on using it.

I agree..It looks like the sytem will handle Echo much better. If you want to rework her from scratch and send me a copy that would be great!

Glad to see you're still interested.   

H4H


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 25, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I would post a new thread in the Recruitment area and see who is still in and who wants in.  Everyone seems pretty happy with 2.0 so characters probably need updated.  The good part is you can just drop the new characters into the large warehouse  of other recruits and keep going.




Good advice! I will do that.

As I said I plan on using 2e. I have a feeling it will do a *much* better job representing 
D-Man. PL is still 10 BTW. 150 points.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

As I said in the other thread...

Tempting, though I'll admit that I know little of Marvel Universe in any way (Never realy followed comics other than through friends). Would that be a problem?  Generaly, creating new characters is half the fun of things like this


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Still here . . . somewhere . . . hey, where is here? . . . nah, nevermind, I'll figure it out eventually.
> 
> Keia




Keia, 

I hoping you will reprise your roll as Paladin. (we need a leader dammit!)

Hopefully your plate isn't too full with Living Supers....

H4H


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

H4H, I'm looking around at potential speedsters or bricks.  Any suggestions?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> H4H, I'm looking around at potential speedsters or bricks.  Any suggestions?




Lemme think....

*Bricks*
Blue Shield (a minor brick with some cop skills and a skin tight blue force field)
Giant-Man II aka Black Goliath (70s biochemist who could grow to 25 feet)
Rage (big black guy who dresses like a pro wrestler, he is actually 13 in an adult body)
Strong Guy (mutant bodyguard who could absorb kinetic energy to get stronger)
Ursa Major (russian soldier who could turn into a super-strong bear)

*Speedsters* a couple arent _pure_ speedsters but fit in the category with thier tricks.
Blue Streak (an ex-criminal who uses a rocket roller-skate battlesuit, actually was played in this game   )
Impulse II (teen-age speedster who was mute, and wore blades on his wrists)
Northstar (mutant who could fly at near-light speeds, he was a french-canadien skier, and was Marvel's first gay hero)
Rocket Racer (inventor who used a Rocket Skateboard and had Rocket powered gloves)
Thunderbolt (speedster scientist, supposedly dead but thats never stopped me, or Marvel for that matter)
Whizzer II (super-speedster from an alternate earth)

*combos of both*
American Eagle (native american fast, strong, tough, with super-senses)
Red Wolf (native american fast, strong, tough, errr with super-senses..But he has a WOLF!!!)
Triathlon (former athlete who has 3 times the strength, speed, stamina of a peak human)


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool.  I'll look at those.

Is Sentry available?  Or is he a main guy?  He looked pretty fun, and I could get into him.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'll look at those.
> 
> Is Sentry available?  Or is he a main guy?  He looked pretty fun, and I could get into him.




Yeah...Even though not many people know who the hell he is. He currently is an Avenger in the current comics. The Avengers probably are about as "main" as you can get. 

I am surprised his entry didn't say anything about that....


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah...Even though not many people know who the hell he is. He currently is an Avenger in the current comics. The Avengers probably are about as "main" as you can get.
> 
> I am surprised his entry didn't say anything about that....



Pout 

No, his entry talks about him reawakening and no one knowing who he is/was, but he wasn't quite sure either, and is just doing things as he remembers them, to save the world which he sort of thinks he's in danger.

If you're not up to allowing him, that's fine.  He's a bit more interesting that some of the others, but I'll live if no.

Northstar could be interesting.  Not sure about the gay part, but probably not going to be a big deal.  I guess technicaly I could be is sister Aurora, who seems to have identical powers.

Edit: Deadpool too big to use?  I think I have it down to these 3 now.  Oddly enough, I've found the Wiki quite usefull for finding info on the more obsure super heroes than the other sites.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pout
> 
> No, his entry talks about him reawakening and no one knowing who he is/was, but he wasn't quite sure either, and is just doing things as he remembers them, to save the world which he sort of thinks he's in danger.
> 
> ...




Actually I'd be good with Deadpool. He'd definitely fit into the "For Hire" part...

Since Sentry is supposed to be Superman level power, is an Avenger now and probably would never look to get paid for heroing, I am going to have to say he isnt a real good fit.

I do like his amnesia hook though.


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

Cool, Deadpool it is. 

Maybe I can even do his funky breaking the 4th wall thing. 

I'll start crunching him soon.


----------



## Keia (Nov 27, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I hoping you will reprise your roll as Paladin. (we need a leader dammit!)



I'm still here and I'll play.  I think Paladin will have a few more points to spend in 2e.

Something to work on. 

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm still here and I'll play.  I think Paladin will have a few more points to spend in 2e.
> 
> Something to work on.
> 
> Keia




awesome!   

Thats 4 players...If I dont get anymore interested parties I will just go ahead and restart once we've handled the character updating..


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

Here he is 

I think all the numbers are right, and I think I got most of his abilities and such correct.  His healing factor may be a bit off one way or the other, but he's close.

BTW, don't mind me, I'll be playing with the formatting a bit.

Edit: There, I think I like that.  Let me know if the format is ok 

*Deadpool*
Concept/Archetype: Mercenary
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

*ABILITIES*
STR 16 +3 (6 PP)
DEX 20 +5 (10 PP)
CON 18 +4 (8 PP)
INT 12 +1 (2 PP)
WIS 12 +1 (2 PP)
CHA 12 +1 (2 PP)

*SAVES*
TOUG +7 (4 Con + 3 Feat) 
FORT +9 (5 Base + 4 Con) (5 PP)
REF  +10 (5 Base + 5 Con) (5 PP)
WILL +6 (5 Base + 5 Con) (5 PP)

*COMBAT*
INIT +5
BASE DEF +8 (16 PP)
DEF 23
FLAT-FOOTED 14
BASE ATT +12 (24 PP)

*ATTACK*
Melee: Unarmed +12 (DC 18 Tough, 20, Bruise)
Melee: Sword +12 (DC 21 Tough, 19-20, Bruise)
Melee: Knife +12 (DC 19 Tough, 19-20, Bruise)
Ranged: Knife +12 (DC 19 Tough, 19-20, Bruise, 10')
Ranged: Blaster Rifle +12 (DC 23 Tough, 20, RANGE, Type)

*SKILLS* 40 SP (10 PP)
Acrobatics +10 (5 Ranks + 5 DEX)
Climb +8 (5 Ranks + 3 STR)
KN: Tactics +6 (5 Ranks + 1 INT)
KN: Streetwise +6 (5 Ranks + 1 INT)
Notice +6 (5 Ranks + 1 WIS)
Stealth +13 (8 Ranks + 5 DEX)
Survival +6 (5 Ranks + 1 WIS)

*LANGUAGES* (1 Rank)
English
French

*MOVEMENT*
BASE SPEED 30 / 60 / 120
LEAP 13 / 6 / 3
TELEPORT 500 ft  Extended: 5 miles

*FEATS* (19 PP)
Dodge Focus (+5)
Defensive Roll (+3)
Equipment (8): 40 Points of Equipment
Power Attack
Accurate Attack
Uncanny Dodge

*POWERS*
*Regeneration [Mutant]* (20 PP)
Bruised: Once per Round, No Rest (3)
Injured: Once per Minute (3)
Unconsious: Once per Round, No Rest (3)
Staggered: Once per Minute (3)
Disabled: Once per 20 Minutes (3)
Injured: Once per 20 Minutes (3)
PF: Persistant (1)
PF: Regrowth (1)

*Immunity: Mental Effects [Mutant] * (10 PP)

*Device: Teleporter [10 DP]* (6 PP)
Teleportation: 500 ft  Extended: 5 miles (10 DP)

*EQUIPEMENT* (40 EP)
Varries, Usually
Sword (5 EP)
Knife (3 EP )
Comlink (1 EP)
Blaster Riffle (16 EP)
Heavy Pistol (8 EP)

*COST*
Abilities [30]
Combat [40]
Saves [15]
Skills [10]
Feats [19]
Powers [36]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0]

*NOTES*
Real Name: Jack (Wade Wilson)
Gender: Male
Age: ???
Size: Medium
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 210
Hair: None
Eyes: Brown
Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Tradeoff +2 Attack, -2 Save DC
Tradeoff +3 Defense, -3 Toughness

*DESCRIPTION*

*HISTORY*


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 30, 2005)

He looks pretty good.

I remember him having an "image-inducer" (like Nightcrawler and Beast used occasionally) that allowed him to look like other people?  I don't know if he used it much though, my knowledge of him stops circa 1999.

I also seem to remember him being Mentally nudged to do something by Dr. Druid, but this might have been because it was a Magic descriptor.


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

Knowing nothing about him other than what was noted in the Wiki and the guide, that's what I came up with.  likely one time things or something like that.

As long as he's good for you, that's good enough for me   Doesn't have to be perfect, and as we earn XP, we can tweek things.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 30, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Good advice! I will do that.
> As I said I plan on using 2e. I have a feeling it will do a *much* better job representing
> D-Man. PL is still 10 BTW. 150 points.




I will have to get to work on him then.  He was pretty fun to play.  And where else will I ever get the chance to run such a great b-level character!


----------



## Dayspire (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey!  I'd like to be considered an alternate here, H4H! (as you are in my game - nice how that works out, eh?)

Let me know.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 1, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'd like to be considered an alternate here, H4H! (as you are in my game - nice how that works out, eh?)
> 
> Let me know.




_Actually_ there is more than enough room for you to play...

Any character in particular you wanted to play?


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Knowing nothing about him other than what was noted in the Wiki and the guide, that's what I came up with.  likely one time things or something like that.
> 
> As long as he's good for you, that's good enough for me   Doesn't have to be perfect, and as we earn XP, we can tweek things.




The only thing that I can think of that would be a must to add to the character would be to add some skill with Taunting. (Bluff & Feat?) He was so good at being a wise@$$ 

Other than that you did real well for not knowing him at all


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

There's a taunting feat that lets you use bluff for feigning, but i figured I'm pretty good at being a wiseass myself


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a taunting feat that lets you use bluff for feigning,




I think that would be most appropriate for Deadpool.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I think that would be most appropriate for Deadpool.



Cool   I'll try to tweek it tonight.

And send me that e-mail, so I can send you my official responce for Living Supers.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool   I'll try to tweek it tonight.
> 
> And send me that e-mail, so I can send you my official responce for Living Supers.




Will do..I did already send two out to the other Judges. Do you mind it on an excel spreadsheet? Or would you prefer it via the format for posting characters?


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Will do..I did already send two out to the other Judges. Do you mind it on an excel spreadsheet? Or would you prefer it via the format for posting characters?



Either works.

The character judges changed over the weekend, so I'm now one of them.


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 1, 2005)

Great!  Here are a couple of my ideas.  You tell me if any don't fit, and I'll trim it.

* *Longshot *- Modified (as in, 'simplified') history.  Pretty much the same, powerwise.  After the destruction of the Mojoverse, where would a hero go?

* *Strong Guy *- I always liked Guido.  Obviously looking to make some money now that X-Factor has dissolved.

* *Sandman* - Can't make money as a criminal.  Why not try being a hero?

* *War Machine* - Obviously Rhodey isn't going to sit back and let Stark pay for the rest of his life.  So he decides to try and make it on his own, as a Hero for Hire...


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 1, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Great!  Here are a couple of my ideas.  You tell me if any don't fit, and I'll trim it.
> 
> * *Longshot *- Modified (as in, 'simplified') history.  Pretty much the same, powerwise.  After the destruction of the Mojoverse, where would a hero go?
> 
> ...




Nice choices...All work for me save Sandman, they already did a story arc when he joined the Avengers then had a split personality to become a baddie again.


----------



## Keia (Dec 1, 2005)

Longshot will be difficult in 2.0 without the luck power.  I'm curious to see that build, mostly because my character in Living supers has a similar power.

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually Keia they just released (a couple of weeks ago) a pdf file that has the Luck power in it...  

But, the way it's looking - I think I'm going with Strong Guy.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Actually Keia they just released (a couple of weeks ago) a pdf file that has the Luck power in it...
> 
> But, the way it's looking - I think I'm going with Strong Guy.



Who released it?

I noticed something along the lines of Luck was missing, but I thought that was what you could use the Luck feat and Luck Control power for.  I think you could have some fun with those, though not quite in the same way.


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 1, 2005)

It's on the front page at www.mutantsandmasterminds.com - look down to Nov 4th.  Here's the text:
_
M&M Archetypes Archive 1

Our PDF publishing partners Ronin Arts have created a new Mutants & Masterminds supplement, available exclusively in PDF format on RPGNow.com. M&M Archetypes Archive 1 features 10 new PL 10 archetypes for use in any campaign, along with a new power, Probability Control, which will appear in the upcoming Masterminds Manual.
_

Here's where you can actually buy it: http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=5822&SRC=GreenRonin


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Keia (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool,
Now I just have to find out when the Masterminds Manual is due out.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Dec 2, 2005)

Filled up?  Bench need warming?


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 2, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Filled up?  Bench need warming?





There is room for one more since I haven't heard from Dark Nemesis..

What characters would you like to play?

Dayspire if you plan on playing Longshot, I would need the specs on Probability Control. (which I hear the Power was written by Kenson) Otherwise Strong Guy will be fine.


----------



## Keia (Dec 2, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Dayspire if you plan on playing Longshot, I would need the specs on Probability Control.



I would need it too!!  

Keia


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm going for Strong Guy... I don't have the specs on Prob Control, unfortunately.  If I was going to play Longshot I was going to pick it up, but...


----------



## Keia (Dec 2, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> ... I don't have the specs on Prob Control, unfortunately.  If I was going to play Longshot I was going to pick it up, but...



Drat, I was hoping for it for my Living Supers Character . . . <sniff>  Now I have to wait until 1st quarter '06.

Keia


----------



## xenos007 (Dec 2, 2005)

I will get with you on Monday if there is still room!


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 2, 2005)

*Strong Guy*

Here's my character!

[sblock]STRONG GUY
Real Name: Guido Carasella
Public ID
Gender:	Male
Age: 30
Height: 7'0"
Weight: 750 lbs
Hair: White
Eyes: Blue

PL: 10  (150 pp)	
Hero Points: 1		

*ABILITIES*
STR: 26 (+8/+3)  DEX: 12 (+1)   CON: 21 (+5/+3)   INT: 12 (+1)   WIS: 10 (0)   CHA: 16 (+3)			

*SKILLS*
Bluff 5 (+8), Climb 2 (+10), Diplomacy 4 (+7), Disguise  (+3), Drive 2 (+3), Escape Artist  (+1), Gather Info 2 (+5), Handle Animal  (+3), Intimidate 9 (+12), Investigate 4 (+5), Current Event 2 (+3), Popular Culture 2 (+3), Notice 4 (+4), Comedy 6 (+9), Acting 5 (+8), Profession 4 (+4), Search  (+1), Sense Motive 5 (+5), Stealth  (+1), Swim  (+8) 			

*FEATS*
All-out Attack: Reduce defense bonus to increase attack bonus						
Chokehold:  Cause an opponent you are grappling to suffocate						
Fast Overrun:  Make multiple overrun attempts in a round						Improved Grab:  Grapple as a free action after a successful attack	
Improved Pin:  -4 penalty on grappling checks against you	
Power Attack:  Reduce attack bonus to increase damage bonus	
Takedown Attack (2):  Gain addtl melee attack & 5 ft step when you drop an opponent	
Diehard:  Automatically stabilize when dying	
Endurance (1):  +4 bonus on checks requiring endurance or stamina	
Interpose:  Trade places with an adjacent ally subject to attack		
Contacts:  Make a Gather Information check in one minute		
Attack Focus (3):  Attack Focus: +3 to Melee combat	
Improved Throw:  Opponent uses lesser of Str or Dex against trip attacks				

*POWERS*
Absorption (Physical to Str) Flaw: Side Effect (Must 'use' power within 90 seconds or take damage -1)
Enhanced Ability: Strength +10 [10], 
Enhanced Ability: Constitution +5 [5]
Immovable [3]
Protection (Extra: Impervious) [8]
Super-Strength [7] 
--Power Feat: Groundstrike [1]
Growth (Flaw: Permanent) [1]
Density (Flaw: Permanent) [1]			

*COMBAT*
Attack 8  [Unarmed +8 (Bruise)]   
Defense 17 (13 flat-footed)   
Init  3			

*SAVES*
Toughness 13 (13 flat-footed)  
Fortitude 10  
Reflex 3  
Will 4			

*TRADE-OFFS*
Max Attack -2, Max DC +2
Max Defense -3, Max Toughness +3

Abilities 17  +  Skills 14 (56 ranks)  +  Feats 16  +  Powers 66  +  Combat 26  +  Saves 11  –  Drawbacks 0 = 150 / 150		

Notes:  Strong Guy's normal damage is +8, but his cap is +12 due to trade-offs.  He won't reach that unless he starts to absorb kinetic damage.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 3, 2005)

xenos007 said:
			
		

> I will get with you on Monday if there is still room!




I will fit you in Xenos


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey H4H,

My computer isn't working as well as I'd like it to be (I'm on a work comp right now).  However, I would still be interested in bringing back the Enchantress, if you'll have me...

-DN


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

That's where you've been hiding DN 

Good to see you


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 3, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Here's my character!




Unfortunately, I am a little out of date on my X-History but I think Guido is in constant pain do to his powers.  You could probably use that to tweak your build (if you wanted).


----------



## Gideon (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the oppurtunity H4H but with the Living Supers stuff starting up and what seems like my never ending job search I won't really have time.

Hope you folks have a good time.  It looks to be a very fun game.


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 3, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I am a little out of date on my X-History but I think Guido is in constant pain do to his powers.  You could probably use that to tweak your build (if you wanted).



Yeah, I thought about adding this.  But I was doing fine on points, so I decided against it.  If anything, I'm just going to use it as an angsty roleplaying point.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I am a little out of date on my X-History but I think Guido is in constant pain do to his powers.  You could probably use that to tweak your build (if you wanted).



Yes, look him up in Wiki, it mentions that.

I'd use it as a complication, as it doesn't effect him, it's more an RP thing that can slow him down on occasions, or be something to overcome.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 4, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Hey H4H,
> 
> My computer isn't working as well as I'd like it to be (I'm on a work comp right now).  However, I would still be interested in bringing back the Enchantress, if you'll have me...
> 
> -DN





No problem...Welcome back.

Do you have 2E? Or do you need help with a conversion?


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 4, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Here's my character!




The Power Build looks good. Note that when you use Absorption your Toughness Save is going to be only +3 for the damage that gets through since Absorption counts towards the Power Level Cap.

If you could work in persistant 2 ranks of Growth and a rank of Density to represnt his Height/Weight. I think it would be cool.

Question: Was Guido such an accomplished wrestler? I have a couple issues of X-Factor, but far from extensive. I knew he was a fairly formidable Hand-to-hand combatant, but I never knew he was so proficient at wrestling. I ask because an existing character *is* a Pro Wrestler and it's kinda his "schtick".. If it's intregral to the character (Guido was always wrestling in his appearences) then go ahead and keep it as is. Otherwise if you can swap outsome of those grappling feats....


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 4, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the oppurtunity H4H but with the Living Supers stuff starting up and what seems like my never ending job search I won't really have time.
> 
> Hope you folks have a good time.  It looks to be a very fun game.





Then I will consider you first among alternates when your availabilty dictates.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 4, 2005)

Okay, so I need some teakage from Dayspire, conversions from Xenos, Keia, Nuke, and Nemesis.
Bront and Rybaer are done. Bront go ahead and post Deadpool on the Character Thread.

Rybaer I worked up Bullseye and Daredevil for you but left it at home. I will send it out tuesday (I will be gone 'til then) I am still thinking up the "Cinematic" template.

Did I forget anything??


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool 

I never did take that taunting feat, I'll pick it up with XP.  right now his taunting is simply just cool wording


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 4, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Rybaer I worked up Bullseye and Daredevil for you but left it at home. I will send it out tuesday (I will be gone 'til then) I am still thinking up the "Cinematic" template.





Good deal.  Thanks!


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 5, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I ask because an existing character *is* a Pro Wrestler and it's kinda his "schtick"...




I am sorry but I am going to back out of the game.   I have been looking forward to rebuilding D-Man yet I can never find the time.  The game was cool and I loved my character but if I can't find the time to build him I don't know how I will manage to play.

Hope the game is as fun as the first time!
Nuke


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 5, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The Power Build looks good. Note that when you use Absorption your Toughness Save is going to be only +3 for the damage that gets through since Absorption counts towards the Power Level Cap.



Ayup, that's fine.



> If you could work in persistant 2 ranks of Growth and a rank of Density to represnt his Height/Weight. I think it would be cool.



Sure.  



> Question: Was Guido such an accomplished wrestler? I have a couple issues of X-Factor, but far from extensive. I knew he was a fairly formidable Hand-to-hand combatant, but I never knew he was so proficient at wrestling. I ask because an existing character *is* a Pro Wrestler and it's kinda his "schtick".. If it's intregral to the character (Guido was always wrestling in his appearences) then go ahead and keep it as is. Otherwise if you can swap outsome of those grappling feats....



He is, as the material I've found put it a _"Formidable hand-to-hand combatant, relies on streetfighting techniques"_.  I can change that around to something a bit different, I can understand not stepping on someone else's shtick.  Suggestions on feats, then?


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, since D-man just droped, you wouldn't be steping on him now.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, since D-man just droped, you wouldn't be steping on him now.




Yup...That was my main concern. So no need to change Guido.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 7, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I am sorry but I am going to back out of the game.   I have been looking forward to rebuilding D-Man yet I can never find the time.  The game was cool and I loved my character but if I can't find the time to build him I don't know how I will manage to play.
> 
> Hope the game is as fun as the first time!
> Nuke




Sorry to see you go...  
If you find the time I will put you in the "reserves"


----------



## Dayspire (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok, I added a level of Density and a level of Growth.  It was a wash as far as points went.  Anything else?

When do you think we'll start?


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 8, 2005)

Dayspire said:
			
		

> Ok, I added a level of Density and a level of Growth.  It was a wash as far as points went.  Anything else?
> 
> When do you think we'll start?




Hmmm..It may be after the holiday. I still have to have some characters.

Changes look good.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 8, 2005)

I was thinking about charachters the other day and I was wondering how "not major" a charachter would need to be?


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

I think the attitude is more an issue than majority.  Deadpool, as I have come to read, is a midrange.  Not minor, but not major either.  So lesser X-men, or other oddities may or may not work.

Best thing to do, is ask on each case.


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2005)

As an example . . . I've got Paladin, which is pretty obscure as far as heroes go.  I kinda thought we were almost c-listers than B-listers . . . 

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 10, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I was thinking about charachters the other day and I was wondering how "not major" a charachter would need to be?




Hmmm...*Probably* not an Avenger or a current X-Man. But some might be ok. (Like Thunderstrike or Madrox)

Wolverine or Spidey? No way...

I'd prefer guys like Paladin or Texas Twister. I can go as far as Deadpool (esp. due to his Mercenary attitude)


Who did you have in mind?


----------

